
Firefox Users Are Rich Young Men - farmer
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/04/firefox_users_a.html
======
ido
I find it hard to believe that more then 40% of internet users (39% ie, 51%
firefox) make more then $75k a year - that is considered a _very_ high salary
outside of the US (and even in the US it isn't small change). I would even
find it hard to believe that 40% of all programmers in the world (a much more
affluent demographic then all Internet users in the world) make that much.

------
Elfan
From the comScore site: "This capability is based on a massive, global cross-
section of more than 2 million consumers who have given comScore permission to
confidentially capture their browsing and transaction behavior, including
online and offline purchasing. "

So its data is just as bogus as Alexa's.

------
Tichy
"comScore knows more about the people that use the Internet than any other
company in the world"

Um, no - I doubt that any other company knows more about "us" than Google.

